# Mason Jar Candle Holder - How do I make one?



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

I love this mason jar candle holder, but I don't love the price. Any idea of how I could make one myself?

http://www.shopterrain.com/sale-home/mason-jar-candle-holder


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I thought of one of the over the door wreath holders,maybe cut & bend attach a metal cup of some sort with a brad.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

That is pretty Katlara! I don't have a clue on how to make one, sorry. TnMtngirl had a good idea it seems.

Here's a link to a different type candle holder you might also like. 
http://dollarstorecrafts.com/2011/06/tuna-can-outdoor-torch/

I not only want to make these for outside, but for inside also. Maybe make an L shaped wooden shelf to hang on wall and sit this on. Add a mirror behind it to reflex more light from it. I'd only use this when up and awake though.

Going to watch this thread, hopefully some creative HT knows how to make your mason jar holder


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I cannot make the metal candle holder that hangs inside a mason jar, but I would simply fill the jar a third full of salt or sand and stick a taper in it. The product in the bottom would hold it upright. And if you used mineral salt like dead sea salt or himalayan salt, you would also have the health benefits of a salt lamp emitting negative ions.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=himalayan+salt+negative+ions&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I know I could make one purdy easy, but don`t have the time. Paul from Mullers lane farm could sure do it, he is a heck of a good blacksmith. > Marc


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

It doesn't look to hard to do. Looks like 1/2" flat 1/8" thick some heat some bends and tack a holding plate on the end. They would probably look pretty good made from round stock as well. Or you could change up the candle holding area to be a open ring that you could place a glass yea light holder in. My wife would like these very much gonna have to make her a few.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

What I would do is go to the hardware store and look at the wire that they sell in rolls-kind of like what they use for jewelry only thicker. Lowe's sells it in the area where they sell nails and screws etc...Then I'd get the candle size you want to use and start with the bottom and wrap the wire around it to fit- like spiral it around several times - then bend the wire up and around to hook over the edge of the jar.. I would go with about a 16 gauge maybe a tad thicker-as long as you can bend it. Now if wire tends to bend a bit with the weight of the candle you can bend it back and forth just a few times where it bends-and this will harden the wire. Don't do it too much though- it could break it. I just may have to try this design myself.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

scwit said:


> What I would do is go to the hardware store and look at the wire that they sell in rolls-kind of like what they use for jewelry only thicker. Lowe's sells it in the area where they sell nails and screws etc...Then I'd get the candle size you want to use and start with the bottom and wrap the wire around it to fit- like spiral it around several times - then bend the wire up and around to hook over the edge of the jar.. I would go with about a 16 gauge maybe a tad thicker-as long as you can bend it. Now if wire tends to bend a bit with the weight of the candle you can bend it back and forth just a few times where it bends-and this will harden the wire. Don't do it too much though- it could break it. I just may have to try this design myself.


Love this idea. I think I have some 16 gauge out in the garage. I have a bunch of candles that I made that are an odd size so this will work great with them.

Thanks


----------



## tncreeker (Dec 23, 2011)

The holder looks like it could be one of those plant hangers you use outside. Just needs the smaller candle holder added. I would have tried it out first,,,,but everything I own is in storage right now. Maybe someone else could try it out.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

How about a cheap metal soup ladle ? 
Can hammer in the bottom to flat and bend whatever else to fit. 
Dollar store here I come.... s.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have actually seen just the metal inserts on eBay a few months ago for about 3-5 dollars a piece. I didn't buy them because I was convinced I could make them somehow cheaper but never could find just the right way. They come in three metal shades and all you need is the jar. I'm sure all us ladies have quite a few laying around our kitchen . Just search mason jar candle holder on eBay and see what pops up! Hope that helps!


----------

